
We only had one photograph of the entire Earth–until 2015 (2018) - leoc
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-one-photograph-entire-earth-three-years-ago
======
Konohamaru
We also have the Pale Blue Dot shot from Voyager.

------
pmdulaney
How is it you can have an article with this title without mentioning Stewart
Brand?

~~~
aaron695
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Brand#NASA_images_of_E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Brand#NASA_images_of_Earth)

